# Are there any good RPG for LAN?



## Bluetiger0990

I dont know that much about rpg games but i am looking for one that you can walk around and do quests. I think it might be like 3rd person? Are there any rpg games like that where you can play others on LAN? I would like to have good graphics and i dont want any porno game.
Thanks


----------



## Super-D-38

You want just LAN?... Or you also looking for MMORPG?... The online ones with people from all over the nation and other countries.

Two MMORPG's
World of Warcraft.
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/index.xml
If you have a fast connection you can download the full game (3gigs) and try it for 10 days.
Or buy in any store for like $20. It's online only, so to play you will need to pay.
Warning though, I got hooked during the 10 days, and am still playing. 

Another like that, Everquest. http://eqplayers.station.sony.com/

Elder Scrolls IV, Oblivion.. was fun but not sure if it can be played online or in a LAN.


----------



## Bluetiger0990

I have dial up so the MMORPG wont work that well. Can you play WoW single player?


----------



## Courtneyc

Bluetiger0990 said:


> I have dial up so the MMORPG wont work that well. Can you play WoW single player?


No, neither game WoW or EQ will work without playing online. However, neither one saturates a dial up connection. The entire game is on your system. Except for the initial start up, which may or may not download additional content (to upgrade the game and to prevent cheating), the game itself only sends position information and statistics--21K/b according to my last test for EQ.

Courtney sends....


----------



## Super-D-38

WoW claims you can play with a 56k connection.. I have never confirmed this.
The updates would cause you problems, some of the patches can be 400MB or more.. 
That would be a long download for dialup.

If you want off-line... You can look into Elder Scrolls Oblivion. http://www.elderscrolls.com/home/home.htm
Don't think you can play with other people though. 
Oh.. looks like some modders are working on an online mode for Oblivion.. But still way early for a working one.

More recommendations in this post. http://forums.3dgamers.com/showthread.php?t=4675


----------



## Kwagga

Best thing i can think of is titan quest or sumthing.
If you've got 8+ people and want a very nice RTS/RPG experience, try Savage or Savage II (dunno if it's released yet though!)


----------



## Bluetiger0990

Could i down load the WoW patches other places like at download.com?
Are there any patches for Elder Scrolls Oblivion to make it LAN?


----------



## Super-D-38

Oblivion;... Not that I know of. No official one anyway. It'a a work in progress, as it is being developed by a group of players, not really a company.

Yes, WoW patches are available at other locations, however, they seem to be a few days behind, so you may not be able to play until the patches are listed on other sites.
WoW also has a downloader program of it's own, it can go P2P style or direct http. You can chose what works best.. I think it can resume where it leaves off, so if your not able to get it all at once you can still get it. 
WoW patches can be found here; http://www.3dgamers.com/games/worldofwarcraft/downloads/
As well as other places.


----------



## Bluetiger0990

Thanks i will probably get Elder Scrolls Oblivion.


----------



## Super-D-38

Be sure to check you system specs against those of the game.. Oblivion is a very graphically intense game. 
Check the link in this post. http://forums.techguy.org/games/474815-how-tell-if-your-computer.html


----------



## Lord Pyro

Try wolfenstein enemy territory it will only be a good lan game if you have friends with computers etc. to play with


----------



## byron

Helbreath Nemesis. Free to play on line. http://www.helbreathnemesis.com/
Quests, PvP, Monsters, good graphics. Game can get quite nasty when people take a dislike to each other... lots of squabbles and name calling.
It is however an excellent game and there's people in-game that will help you. Just beware, if a monster drops you somethng nice people will try and scam you for it or even steal it. In short, in game, don't trust anyone... even your own mum.


----------



## Laurie52

I have dialup only too and while playing RUNE MP online, it's either adapt or die often. 

With other games, I just cannot play online very well or not at all because I am on dialup. DSL and Cable are not options for me right now.

So, I play RPG games or those whose MP that I can in LAN. This means going back to some older games released before all the MMORPG became really popular.

The Elder Scrolls III:Morrowind is a Singleplayer game can be played in either third or first person. There is a Bloodmoon and Tribuneral add on I am going to get later. Graphics are excellent and the gameplay is worth it. I am unable to play Oblivian or else I would get it too. But that's later down the pike. 

NeverWinter Nights Gold is third person with several quests. I have not tried out it's MP in LAN yet however. 

DungeonSiege 1 is 3rd person with a Multiplayer aspect that can be played as SP with many quests in LAN in a map different from the SP game. It also has full reworked game mods where you can download for free to play as if in the Hyborian Age or in an Ultima Game and more. These mods are over 400 megs to download but worth the wait. I run average 24, 000 kps to 26, 400 being so rural, so if you are running 44 and higher might give it a try.

The newer DungeonSiege 2 is not bad and it has some improvements over the original game the fans requested. But the first one seems to have the all the mods you might what to try. 

Then there is always Planescape Torment for a third person RPG with a deep storyline and loads of quests.

You just have to do some research around the Internet. Go to offical and unoffical forums to read what is going on. A year and a half ago, I changed over from a P III 600 to a newer P IV HP 504n 2gig for the home business. It isnt a gaming rig but it will play many games I always wanted to try but couldnt before. Especially after I stuck more RAM in it (came with 256)


----------



## Blinding

Yea I agree with Laurie.
For a dial up connection where you can only lan I reccomend one of the dungeon siege games. Its a dungeon crawler but its good fast action and easy to get used too. A lot of people play it online as well but it is lan capable. Graphics arent horrid and its still fun. Im not sure if Oblivion is multiplayer. I dont think it is but i could be wrong.


----------



## Super-D-38

Blinding said:


> Im not sure if Oblivion is multiplayer. I dont think it is but i could be wrong.


It's not, but some people are working on a multi-player mode.
http://csusap.csu.edu.au/~mloxto01/
Still in development and testing.


----------



## Bluetiger0990

What about Neverwinter Nights 2 is that able to do LAN? Is it single player?


----------

